#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча буддистов в Иваново в эти выходные 18-20 января.

## babochka

Дорогие друзья, помнится кто-то интересовался из ивановских буддистов есть ли еще в Иваново единомышленники. Так вот двое московских буддистов, один из которых еще и врач тибетской медицины, в эти выходные будут в городе Иваново.
Контакты для связи через личку! Ом А Хум!

----------

